# What to eat?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I have been here for a while and am absorbing about as much as possible, but we will be in perdido in a couple weeks. Now I know that pomps are the king of the to eat, but any help on the rest of this lsit of what to do with them? Eat or use for bait for something else?

Redfish - Am I correct, still one per person in the slot?

speck trout - do they taste better than freshwater trout?

ladyfish?

bluefish?

whiting?

mullet?

mackeral - king or spanish?

anything else that I am leaving out that we should eat? I think this is about the list from last year's catch.

Thanks for the help, I have found a lot of recipes, but can't seem to find a oen stop shop for what is worth eating and what is not. IF there is one, please direct me! Thanks for all the help and if you are in Perdido the 2nd weekof June and see 2 ******** fishing off the beach pretending to knwo what they are doing, that will be us!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Redfish are excellent, not sure of Alabama regs, Florida is one per person. 

Ladyfish - Never heard of anyone eating them, mostly used as cut bait, shark bait

Freshwater trout tastes better in my opinion, but specks good. They may have white worms in the tail area, but ok to eat.

Blue fish, King mackerel, Spanish mackerel - More oily, fishy taste some people say, but the key is to cut out the blood line. But good to eat in my opinion. I love Spanish, one of my favorites. Even make raw sushi out of it.

Whiting - Good

Mullet - A basic staple in this area for years, I like it smoked. 

You didnt mention it, but the hardhead catfish you will catch are not that good. Tried it once. Most people throw them back or use for cut bait. The gafftosail (?) is supposed to be good to eat, but never caught one.

Pompano - good


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Gaftops (sailcats) are good. White meat, mild flavor, a little lacking in texture, but quite tasty. Have only had them fried.

Dale


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sailor50 (5/28/2009)*Redfish are excellent, not sure of Alabama regs, Florida is one per person.
> 
> Ladyfish - Never heard of anyone eating them, mostly used as cut bait, shark bait
> 
> ...


Alabama...(Red Drum/Redfish)slot 16" to 26" 3 per person and 1 of the 3 may be oversize.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. I have heard about the catfish, but honestly, a week of fishing off and on last year, we did not catch one, so i forgot about it. I do remember most people saying they were not much good to eat. We are going to try most of what we catch this year, but just curious which should be bait first!! Thanks


----------

